# Case 1390 Making Oil



## chilko (May 1, 2014)

Hi I have a Case/DB 1390 that appears to be making oil. The fuel transfer pump appears OK. The only other item could be the injector pump. correct? Have I missed anything? I guess it could be from diesel running down a cylinder wall but I would think it would appear in the exhaust?
Any ideas greatly appreciated
Frank


----------

